# UN attemting to ban bows and arrow with ATT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

as of friday afternoon there was talk of including bows arrows and swords in the ATT negotiation. If you havent been following the threat to gun owners, it is now a threat to us bowhunters and archers.
see nra.org for further info.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Not really. This is what LaPierre actually said about it:

"Perhaps most important on a practical level is that the current draft's "scope" includes all civilian arms and ammunition. Mexico in particular has advocated this in countless statements to the conference. *Mexico even argued briefly that the treaty should include items such as bows, arrows and swords, but quickly backed away from the embarrassing position*."


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

We need to tell the UN to take a hike. That's the danger of having a Marxist leaning president in office. The Constitution and our rights are under a continuous threat.
If we fail to return to the Constitution...all is lost. The UN is simply a group of organized thugs.


----------



## wvstumpjumper (Apr 4, 2012)

sometimes we debate on different types of hunting. Sometimes it gets down right nasty. Heed these words friends, we should all support every hunter, no matter what they hunt. Why? Because if these idiots get their feet in the door, we will be attacked and thus the domino effect. Let's support hunters of every kind, gun, bow, or whatever. Here's another one for ya, support those who trap as well. We must all ban togather and stay together. Just a thought, and hope everyone has an enjoyable season and remember, hunters are the only true conservationists.

Mathews Heli-m and DXT
Savage 22-250 varmit rifle\
Browning 7mm Rem 
expert reloader


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

wvstumpjumper said:


> sometimes we debate on different types of hunting. Sometimes it gets down right nasty. Heed these words friends, we should all support every hunter, no matter what they hunt. Why? Because if these idiots get their feet in the door, we will be attacked and thus the domino effect. Let's support hunters of every kind, gun, bow, or whatever. Here's another one for ya, support those who trap as well. We must all ban togather and stay together. Just a thought, and hope everyone has an enjoyable season and remember, hunters are the only true conservationists.
> 
> Mathews Heli-m and DXT
> Savage 22-250 varmit rifle\
> ...



*Exactly!!* Hard to get folks to see this though.


----------

